# Phrases or Words That You Can Live Without Hearing Again



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

_"That's what I'm talking about!"
"You got this"
"At the end of the day.."
"Thank you for your service"
"I get it" 
"Millennials"
"Go big or go home"
"Let's do this"
"First responders"
"What can I expect for a yield?"
"You're either with us or against us"
"Entitled"
"Everything happens for a reason"
"Working hard or hardly working?"
"My way or the highway"_


----------



## neosapien (Jan 25, 2020)

"Just Be"


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2020)

Can't we all get along?


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

_"I'll leave a link in the description down below"_ said while pointing downward as if we don't know what 'below' means


----------



## jerryb73 (Jan 25, 2020)

JohnDee said:


> Can't we all get along?


Island ice tea?


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 25, 2020)

"Namaste"
"Kudos"
"Cheers"
"Ghosting"
"Gaslighting"
"Mane'"
"What's good fam"
"Doggy"
"Good Shit"
"Blessed"
"Thoughts and Prayers go out to... [insert victimized group]"
"Get it"
"Let's get this money"
"Thot"


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

Boots on the ground
Hey, what's up, youtube so and so here..
So much win
Sacred geometry
Because race car
SMH
Under lockdown
I'm a tax payer
What's the matter with you? (asked rhetorically)
Tripping balls
I demand satisfaction


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

xtraLRG420 said:


> "Namaste"


I can't believe I overlooked that one. Glad to see it made the top of your list.


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2020)

I have a problem when people use the word "issue" to describe their problem...lol


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

JohnDee said:


> I have a problem when people use the word "issue" to describe their problem...lol


At least you don't have an issue with it.

It is what it is
Every vote counts
In for the long haul
Went viral
There is no "I" in "Team"
Saying "I'm good" instead of no, thank you
I know, right!?


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Sacred geometry


So it's ok to get esoteric? In that case I'll add ethereal body...


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

JohnDee said:


> So it's ok to get esoteric? In that case I'll add ethereal body...


Being that your John Dee, I'd expect nothing less than esotericism on all levels. Now, excuse me while I align my chakras.


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Boots on the ground
> Hey, what's up, youtube so and so here..
> So much win
> Sacred geometry
> ...


It is what it is cracked me up. I know what it is god dammit! I'm pontificating on what it SHOULD be. This thread really makes me think of how many programmed phrases and mentalities people have exhibited over the years. Culture is no one's friend.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

xtraLRG420 said:


> This thread really makes me think of how many programmed phrases and mentalities people have exhibited over the years. Culture is no one's friend.


It's got considerably worse over the past 20+ years probably because of the internet.

My bad
Time is money
"Whatever" when used as some sort of end-all statement
Carbon footprint
Post-9/11
In a perfect world..
Built like a brick shit house
How much do you bench?
Come and take it


----------



## hillbill (Jan 25, 2020)

Be that as it may 
He’s just a good ole boy 
Runs like a raped ape
Pothead


----------



## xtraLRG420 (Jan 25, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Be that as it may
> He’s just a good ole boy
> Runs like a raped ape
> Pothead


If you take away the apostrophe the first three lines are a haiku describing everything wrong with America today.


----------



## hillbill (Jan 25, 2020)

dank. 
It is what it is


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Being that your John Dee, I'd expect nothing less than esotericism on all levels. Now, excuse me while I align my chakras.


Ahh...at last. Someone who knows who John Dee is. Late 1500s advisor to Queen Elizabeth. Astrologer, mathematician and on the cusp of alchemy and modern science. Some people consider him to be the first scientist. I like to think of him as the last Alchemist.
JD


----------



## raratt (Jan 25, 2020)

Kardashian.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

In it to win
Take a knee
You and what army?
Hearts and minds
Get your game on
Bring your A game


----------



## JohnDee (Jan 25, 2020)

Just Be said:


> In it to win


And I dislike "for the win" too. You see it a lot here.
JD


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 25, 2020)

Blah blah blah.
and this Tom Stayer guy running ads on Pluto tv.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

Grandpapy said:


> Blah blah blah.


Right, right, right and yada, yada, yada's ugly cousin


----------



## SFnone (Jan 25, 2020)

"lit"


----------



## Just Be (Jan 25, 2020)

Referring to your group of friends as a 'squad'


----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)

Booyah!
A friend with weed is a friend, indeed
Raise your vibration
All bets are off


----------



## hillbill (Jan 26, 2020)

I’m so stoked

Balls to the wall

A different kettle of fish 

War Fighters


----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)

Let me ask you something..
The ultimate sacrifice
Let's have a little look see
Wait for it.. Wait for it..


----------



## Just Be (Jan 26, 2020)

Like a boss (I never understood this one because most bosses that I've had were assholes)
Thinning the herd
Zombie Apocalypse
Well played
Okay, boomer
The miracle of childbirth


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Jan 26, 2020)

"Have a great rest of your day!" …...I don't feel like a grammar freak but fuck man, come on


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

2WorldsFrog said:


> "Have a great rest of your day!" …...I don't feel like a grammar freak but fuck man, come on


That's right up there with waitstaff coming up to your table and asking.. "How's everything tasting over here?"


----------



## Grandpapy (Jan 27, 2020)

Just Be said:


> That's right up there with waitstaff coming up to your table and asking.. "How's everything tasting over here?"


"..not as good as if I was sitting over there by the window."

get off my lawn!


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

People using the word 'unbelievable' even though they still believe what supposedly happened.
"Ain't nobody got time for that"


----------



## hillbill (Jan 27, 2020)

Evangelicals


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

From my cold, dead hands!
Cash is king


----------



## SheeshM (Jan 27, 2020)

Not to be an asshole, but...
Just saying


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

The haves and the have nots
Proud parent of a.. (_insert boast here_)
Alternative rock
Nectar of the Gods
Using the words 'drops' to indicate when a new album is to be released
Earn a living
The Bible says...


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Jan 27, 2020)

I know you're not a "believer" but...


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

(Some friend of yours on FB) ..just shared a memory
References to the cut of someone's jib 
Memes where a certain kind of person "be like ..."
...If you will (no, I won't)
Rock the vote


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Jan 27, 2020)

It's a process


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Jan 27, 2020)

Surreal


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

Flat Earther
Tripindicular
Voter turnout


----------



## Rayi (Jan 27, 2020)

It's dead (pointing to my plant)


----------



## Just Be (Jan 27, 2020)

Rayi said:


> It's dead (pointing to my plant)


That's the worst of them all


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

Bob's your uncle


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 28, 2020)

"why are my leaves turning yellow" Insert pic of leaf removed from plant


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

Pardon my French
Prepper
Local parents are outraged
Outlaw biker


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

As it were
Fake news (said by folks that think that this is something new)
Boston strong
Those who don't know history are doomed to repeat it
Our next performer has appeared at the Laugh Factory, The Tonight Show etc etc
Not my first rodeo
Hits you where you live


----------



## rodclutcher (Jan 28, 2020)

this entire thread


----------



## Just Be (Jan 28, 2020)

Rodclutcher


----------



## Just Be (Jan 29, 2020)

Happy Pi Day!
Meat raffle
Bucket list
Please comment, like and subscribe
Staycation
Master race
Wamma jamma


----------



## Just Be (Jan 30, 2020)

Bromance
Monkey shines
On the spectrum
Bruh
One love
Rapscallion


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 3, 2020)

Just Be said:


> "Thank you for your service"


Imagine the look on a random military persons face when you hail them with a "thank you for your servility", salutation. 

Extra points if they don't even get it.


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 3, 2020)

"It's may not be perfect, but it's the best system there is"


----------



## Just Be (Feb 3, 2020)

I'm so and so and I approve this message
For what we are about to receive, may we be truly grateful ... (asking for the ability to be truly grateful is not giving thanks)
There ought to be a law...
Live to ride, ride to live
'Or some shit' in the place of 'or something'
Noice!


----------



## Bareback (Feb 13, 2020)

Good enough for government work


----------



## Zinger59 (Feb 16, 2020)

Just Be said:


> _"That's what I'm talking about!"
> "You got this"
> "At the end of the day.."
> "Thank you for your service"
> ...


How about "my bad", or "go to guy"


----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)

'Viral' when used in regards to mindless hyenas lapping up some online garbage


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 16, 2020)

The new normal
what it is
whats the good word


----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)

I can live without seeing or hearing the words 'maternity photo shoot' and I can live without seeing the images from said shoot.


----------



## high acutance (Feb 16, 2020)

"Basically..."
Deal breaker
The view from here
In the bubble


----------



## Boatguy (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)

Vote for Pedro


----------



## high acutance (Feb 16, 2020)

All time pet peeve: "You know." I was like, walking down the street when, you know, this dude comes up and says, "you know, like I'm looking to score some, you know, weed." 
It seems to have replaced "and..uh" although they're frequently used together, "And...uh, you know."
I do know, "for sure."


----------



## Just Be (Feb 16, 2020)

high acutance said:


> All time pet peeve: "You know." I was like, walking down the street when, you know, this dude comes up and says, "you know, like I'm looking to score some, you know, weed."
> It seems to have replaced "and..uh" although they're frequently used together, "And...uh, you know."
> I do know, "for sure."


Totally


----------



## Dutchdob78 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hit the ground running 
It is what it is


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 16, 2020)

6 and one half dozen (all variations)
Flush
Really really great
Crunk
Boss
Chief
Cousin
Cuz 
Woke
Crusin'
Ted Cruz 
Auntie
Bruh
Broda
Bro
Bernie Bro
Anything with "bro"
Boeheim
Balla
Fire
Fresh
Hella
Anything spelt with a K that doesn't belong there
Clutch
Send it
Poppin'
Be talkin'
Ballicks
Propper
Bloody wanka


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Feb 16, 2020)

May I make a suggestion
Personally
Literally 
Statistically speaking 
Sustainable
With all due respect
To say the least
More or less
If you know what I mean
Just in case you didn't know 
I mean, come on
Laughing out loud 
Somebody needs to


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Using the word 'so' in place of really. .. _"I so want to go to that concert!"_
In forever .. _"I haven't seen her in forever!"_
Using con as a suffix to indicate any kind of convention or gathering .. Broadwaycon, tattoocon etc etc
If you knew what was good for you, you'd....
I'm going to be honest with you... (thanks for not lying)
If I had a dime for every time...
Color me impressed ...unless it's sung by the Replacements
Dressed to the nines


----------



## hillbill (Feb 17, 2020)

Starting to think this might be leaning to an OCD “list”.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Feb 17, 2020)

*meh*


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

hillbill said:


> Starting to think this might be leaning to an OCD “list”.


What took you so long?


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 17, 2020)

24/7


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Cavalcade
I'm sorry for your loss (Unless, of course you're apologizing for being the cause of death)
Suicide is an act of selfishness


----------



## Screwylouie (Feb 17, 2020)

It's just a rash...itll go away


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

It's just a flesh wound (fortunately, I have yet to hear this in real life)


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Non-stop mega mix with less talk and more rock
Road trip!!
If I was a betting man..
Let us give thanks (Who's trying to stop you?)
Toyotathon
Daddy / Daughter Dance
According to the ancient Egyptians......
Deceased (its prefix and suffix create a double negative)
Taco Tuesday
Closed captioning is brought to you by.......
Touch-a-Truck
Deliberative Session (go ahead and de-liberate yourself)
Cat back exhaust
References to the 'need' for a tin foil hat
Any word followed by "a-rama"


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 17, 2020)

It's a rescue!


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 17, 2020)

it's not the heat, it's the humidity


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Feb 17, 2020)

trendy buzz words like epic , Beowulf is an epic not some comic book movie lol . Internet lingo like fam because people are to lazy to spell the whole word , too many to list .


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> ...too many to list .


Yes, but we can try 

The need for speed
Highfalutin
People referring to themselves as 'The Kid'
Come what may
Keep your eyes on the prize
Darn tootin'!
Kerfuffle
Anything that's followed by 'palooza'
For all intents and purposes
Irregardless used instead of regardless
Wherewithal
Tarpaulin


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Pay it forward
Let me tell you about my grandchildren..
Free and Accepted
Breaking news
Ciao!
Star seed
Man cave
Ad hoc
Money talks and bullshit walks
Romcom
................ need not apply


----------



## Burnvictim1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Yes, but we can try
> 
> The need for speed
> Highfalutin
> ...


Highfalutin has a cool origin . Some steam boats in the 1800’s were casinos/ bars & probably brothels for the rich . Anyway the smoke flutes were 2 or 3 stories above the top deck so the rich didn’t breathe the coal/wood fumes or get it on their fancy clothes. I’m 44 & never heard anyone use that word , you must live on the Mississippi River lol. Another word that has annoyed me lately is empowered or empowerment & I only here it on t.v . It’s like they are trying to convince you it’s the 50’s lol , I blame sleaze Harvey Weinstein for that . It’s pretty much damage control from Hollywood because they caused it & turned a blind eye . Now they are projecting that blame to all men IMO . Talk about painting with a broad brush lol.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Burnvictim1 said:


> Highfalutin has a cool origin . Some steam boats in the 1800’s were casinos/ bars & probably brothels for the rich . Anyway the smoke flutes were 2 or 3 stories above the top deck so the rich didn’t breathe the coal/wood fumes or get it on their fancy clothes. I’m 44 & never heard anyone use that word , you must live on the Mississippi River lol. Another word that has annoyed me lately is empowered or empowerment & I only here it on t.v . It’s like they are trying to convince you it’s the 50’s lol , I blame sleaze Harvey Weinstein for that . It’s pretty much damage control from Hollywood because they caused it & turned a blind eye . Now they are projecting that blame to all men IMO . Talk about painting with a broad brush lol.


Yeah, the backstory is about the only thing that I like about it.


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 18, 2020)

" You're just waiting for your lights to turn on" - Girlfriend


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> " You're just waiting for your lights to turn on" - Girlfriend


I've not heard that before. What's it supposed to mean?


----------



## Mim Towls (Feb 18, 2020)

idk I guess I'm only happy when the garden lights are on, and I must not be paying enough attention. Maybe doesn't apply to this list...


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Mim Towls said:


> idk I guess I'm only happy when the garden lights are on, and I must not be paying enough attention. Maybe doesn't apply to this list...


Ohhhh, your grow room lights. Gotcha. Well, if you could live without hearing those words again then it's got a home here. I'm sure someone out there can relate.


----------



## Lupa Twist (Feb 18, 2020)

<---being called bro.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

We need a leader that's going to..
The word 'legalese' and ALL forms of legal jargon
Turn your hymnals to page...
Raggamuffin
Any product that begins with a lower case i
Stalwart
Both sides of the aisle
Like my father before me (as opposed to the father that came after you?)
Neocon
BOGO and its cousin YOLO
Answer me this..


----------



## Rob Roy (Feb 18, 2020)

bi-partisan


----------



## Just Be (Feb 18, 2020)

Referendum


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Feb 19, 2020)

License and registration


----------



## Just Be (Feb 19, 2020)

Not on my watch!
Zombie apocalypse
Our nation's tragedy


----------



## Just Be (Feb 19, 2020)

Brouhaha
Fuhgetabout it
Sheeple
Crowd pleaser
Gumption
..and this is the thanks I get!
Yesteryear
Toga! Toga! Toga!
Asking people to "come with?"
Hoodwinked
Red Sox Nation
Bread winner
Cry me a river


----------



## Just Be (Feb 20, 2020)

Toot sweet
Country Music Awards / CMAs
Seacrest out!
Black Friday
Died on the vine
National _______________ Day
Shpilkes
Take a picture it'll last longer
Antediluvian
I'll go tally the votes
Capicola


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 24, 2020)

how about stoner quotes we'll never forget? Beats hearing things we don't want to hear. HMMM??


----------



## Just Be (Feb 25, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> how about stoner quotes we'll never forget? Beats hearing things we don't want to hear. HMMM??


Good idea. Fire up a thread.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 26, 2020)

One word ...... Trump


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 27, 2020)

FREEZE!
Get your hands up in the air!
One in custody
Attempting to elude
Don't shoot me!
I don't like doughnuts
We don't profile
Do you have any sharp objects in your pockets?


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

Have you or someone you love been injured in an accident?
We can get you what you rightfully deserve.


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 27, 2020)

Turn your head and cough
And then we insert this camera up your....
Drop your drawers, and bend over
This wont hurt at all
I've never seen that kind of rash before
Does this hurt?
Does your wife itch down there too?
It wasn't revoked, just suspended for awhile
It seems that your insurance was cancelled
This is my nurse, Igor
Have you had any new sexual partners lately?
Take 10 of these, and call me in the morning
No food or drink, for the next two days
Anymore, it's just a simple procedure
We have a 95% success rate
Prune Juice


----------



## toastytoes (Feb 27, 2020)

I make a motion that "Millennial's" should refer to anyone from ages 20-30 rather than referring to an entire generation. Like an alternative to "Young Adult"


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

Here I go again on my own. Going down the only road I've ever known.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 27, 2020)

Broscience
Me too
Times up
Don jr. 
Moscow Mitch
Non binary
Transgender
Kanye
No collusion 
Bigly
Woke


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 27, 2020)

For our grow homies :

Flushing
About a pound
Amazon
“ How much yield “
“ can you tell me the strain ? “
Miracle grow
Distilled water
Bag seed
Blurple


----------



## Dougnsalem (Feb 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> For our grow homies :
> 
> Flushing
> About a pound
> ...


I guess I just haven't been here long enough yet. I still lmao when 10 people say "about a pound", at the same time.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 27, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> For our grow homies :
> 
> Flushing
> About a pound
> ...


Let's not forget the ever-common "Does anyone know of any good seed banks in the u.s.?"


----------



## 2WorldsFrog (Feb 27, 2020)

I could live without hearing AC/DC on the radio every [email protected] day, all [email protected] day long


----------



## spek9 (Feb 27, 2020)

I could live without hearing the term "marijuana" again. Adopted purely by the US government to make the cannabis plant sound like a foreign evil, which the vast majority of idiots bought into.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 28, 2020)

Bring it on! / Bring it!
Referring to situations that you're unfamiliar with as 'a thing' (_"I didn't know that was a thing"_)
I feel you
New physics


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 28, 2020)

BRO, BRA and SNAP!


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 29, 2020)

"The chosen one" 
"Second coming"
referring to the president of the United States out of the mouths of "Christians"


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 29, 2020)

Felonious possession with intent to distribute


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 29, 2020)

Step out of the car sir. I smell a strong odor of marijuana.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Feb 29, 2020)

I dont care if its legal one mile from here, I am totally against it. All you addicts are dangerous to my children.


----------



## instg8ter (Feb 29, 2020)

“WHATEVER”!!!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Feb 29, 2020)

`And the list goes on.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 29, 2020)

Cosplay
National _____________ Day/Week


----------



## Just Be (Mar 2, 2020)

I'm sorry but your mission on Earth was unsuccessful. We're going to have to send you back down there for another lifetime.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 4, 2020)

Paradigm Shift 
Epic fail
Sentences that begin with the "_Now..._" ..as if its creator is some sort of apple-slicing story teller


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 6, 2020)

pandemic


----------



## instg8ter (Mar 6, 2020)

“Can you hand me the long handle angled tooth extractor” Thank god for Nitrus oxide .


----------



## instg8ter (Mar 6, 2020)

In the last 3 years “unPRESIDENTed”!!


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Gender-neutral pronouns
Failure is not an option
L.A.R.P.
In my heart of hearts
Used car ads that describe the car as 'a real head-turner'


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

Thank you baby
Yes ma’am 
No worries 
Darn tootin


----------



## manfredo (Mar 6, 2020)

Budzbuddha said:


> For our grow homies :
> 
> Flushing
> About a pound
> ...


Don't forget "2 more weeks"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

Windy as a sack full of farts.

Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Windy as a sack full of farts.
> 
> Well, butter my butt and call me a biscuit.


First (and hopefully last) time I ever heard of those. Hopefully you never have to hear them again either. 

I can only handle hearing "Darn tootin'" from one person. Jerry Lundegaard from Fargo.

'Cowboy up!' and its ugly cousin 'Man up!'
Grow a pair
That's what she said!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

Come here and give me some sugar.
Heavens to Betsey!
Goodness gracious!
She’s pitching a hissy fit
Why, that egg suckin’dawg!
Worthless as gum on a boot heel.
I’m as busy as a one legged cat in a sandbox.
I’m so poor I can’t afford to pay attention.
Those pants were so tight I could see her religion.
Her pants are so tight that if she farts it’ll blow her boots off.
He doesn’t know whether to check his ass or scratch his watch
He is about as confused as a fart in a fan factory.
Grinnin’ like a possum Eaton’ a sweet tater.
Over the shoulder boulder holder.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Come here and give me some sugar.
> Heavens to Betsey!
> Goodness gracious!
> She’s pitching a hissy fit
> ...


@Dr.Amber Trichome, where you been my whole ..thread?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 6, 2020)

watering a plant.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 6, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> watering a plant.


You're a fellow Power Grower operator. You can't fool me. But I'll let it slide ..this time


----------



## angrybudcom (Mar 7, 2020)

"There's no Earth 2.0" - relatively new one and already boring
"Thanks (or Thank you)" - when in the end of a message


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 9, 2020)

this isn't my first rodeo


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 9, 2020)

@Just Be ....you just took all of my phrases to interact with anyone under 50! " You gotta be" a retired english professor or "sumpthin' LOL. "phrases you can live without" are "hip" just "turn off your hearing aid" "old dude". LMAO


----------



## Cannasaurus Rex (Mar 9, 2020)

Rob Roy said:


> this isn't my first rodeo


Yeah, horses weren't 'invented' back then though. JK


----------



## Just Be (Mar 9, 2020)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> @Just Be ....you just took all of my phrases to interact with anyone under 50! " You gotta be" a retired english professor or "sumpthin' LOL. "phrases you can live without" are "hip" just "turn off your hearing aid" "old dude". LMAO


I fall more under the "sumpthin" category.

While I'm here..

Mimicking the Poltergeist girl by saying/writing that (he/she/they or it) is "baaaaaaaack!"
Passing muster
Smalls
Nest egg
Forever home
Pulled the trigger instead of "I bought/purchased"
You've come a long way, baby!


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 9, 2020)

Cannasaurus Rex said:


> Yeah, horses weren't 'invented' back then though. JK


"hold your horses"


----------



## Just Be (Mar 16, 2020)

The good doctor
Throwback Thursday
Face palm
Written sentences that begin with.. "Welp..."
True dat
If you knew what was good for you, you'd..
"^^^This"
"During these times of uncertainty...."
Acknowledging knighthood by adding 'Sir' to someone's name
Kawaii
Tonight, we ride
FFS
Air BnB
Git 'er done!


----------



## Just Be (Mar 18, 2020)

Lambasted
Covid-19
Coronavirus
Hero / Heroes
Social Distancing
Bulbous 
Hoodwinked
Taint
Fisticuffs
Hand sanitizer and toilet paper ..although I prefer to keep those items in my life as they make life a little more pleasant. 
(for the record, I have in my possession four rolls of toilet paper and a half full bottle of hand sanitizer which is business as usual)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 21, 2020)

Grody
Gag me with a spoon
Barf me out
Take a chill pill
Bag your face
We have no N95 masks for you but can you work overtime.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 21, 2020)

Leaves are like solar panels
Roger that
HLG


----------



## Rob Roy (Mar 21, 2020)

At least it's a free country !


----------



## Bignutes (Mar 21, 2020)

When you meet a loud boisterous braggart.......All hat and no cattle

If your aunt had balls she'd be your uncle

Math doesn't lie but emotions do


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 22, 2020)

It went viral


----------



## Just Be (Mar 22, 2020)

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results
I bested you
People are our most important asset
C’est la vie
What goes around comes around
Rome wasn’t built in a day
When life gives you lemons..
All’s fair in love and war
Be careful what you wish for


----------



## Just Be (Mar 23, 2020)

Done and done!
It's a __________ thing, you wouldn't understand.
Three sheets to the wind
References to getting your game on
National treasure


----------



## Just Be (Mar 25, 2020)

One fell swoop
The Mandela effect
Pot calling the kettle black and all of its shortened variations
Shit just got real


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Stop the madness! With bal head white ladies.
Carbuncle.
Filibuster.
Under Garments.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 26, 2020)

Adult Pads
Air Hugs
Jersey Girl
Totally Bodacious


----------



## Just Be (Mar 26, 2020)

Riddle / answer me this
References to 'the matrix'
World leaders
Ticking all the boxes (and all of its variations)


----------



## Just Be (Apr 6, 2020)

Stay safe!
(_random username_) does (_some breeder's strain_)
What happens in Vegas..
The number one rule of fight club...
Social distancing
Flattening the curve


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m an x junkie good luck finding a vien


----------



## instg8ter (Apr 7, 2020)

“Unprecedented” I would change to “Unpresidented” and pray he will be in November!

“game on“
“Deep state”
“Fake News”
“That Woman Governor”
“That was a Nasty question”
“Could be, I think so, many others are saying different, I think it will work, maybe so, maybe not, we’ll have to wait and see”
“These stock piles are meant for US, not the states” (who is US?)


----------



## Just Be (Apr 15, 2020)

_"Get away from me, you creep!"_
and
_"Is this guy bothering you?"_


----------



## Just Be (May 15, 2020)

American muscle


----------



## downhill21 (May 15, 2020)

Unprecedented, overreach, tyranny, obamagate, make America great again, Facebook news, corrupt.


----------



## Hobbes (May 15, 2020)

.

It is what it is.

It's all good.
.


----------



## Moldy (May 15, 2020)

Look


----------



## Just Be (May 15, 2020)

Wheelhouse
Sheltering in place


----------



## Tuned (May 29, 2020)

I don't want to hear this anymore - "on point"


----------



## Nappertunity (Jun 4, 2020)

Teamwork makes the Dream work, it really pisses me off for no real reason than it was one of my ex-boss' favorite statements.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jun 5, 2020)

"Chicks can't hold their smoke that's what it is"

"Hey you guys want to smoke a bowl or....." 

"That was my skull! I'm so wasted!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jun 10, 2020)

"flow"

Tired of it being overused.

This was a heavy flow week that I hope passes quickly.


----------



## DaFreak (Jun 10, 2020)

Have a good one


----------



## My Name is Mike (Jun 10, 2020)

"All in"
"Right on"
"Good point"
"Strategy"
"Perspective"
"Roll with the punches"
"Trump"


----------



## Just Be (Jun 10, 2020)

That's what she said..


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 10, 2020)

Bubbling


----------



## Just Be (Jun 10, 2020)

HLG


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 10, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Leaves are like solar panels
> Roger that
> HLG





Just Be said:


> HLG


I'm no detective, but I think I'm seeing a pattern.


----------



## Just Be (Jun 11, 2020)

B_the_s said:


> I'm no detective, but I think I'm seeing a pattern.


Good job! Now back to the Bat Cave for further analysis.


----------



## B_the_s (Jun 11, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Good job! Now back to the Bat Cave for further analysis.


----------



## Inthelantana (Jun 11, 2020)

"Stat u bro" 

"Geeeeeze"

"It's a trap!!!"


----------



## Just Be (Jun 11, 2020)

Old school


----------



## spliffendz (Jun 11, 2020)

Just the tip...


----------



## Just Be (Jun 11, 2020)

The global narrative


----------



## Paulyd!satx (Jun 12, 2020)

“Bet”- sick of this one for sure


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 12, 2020)

human resources
in it to win it
always working
the man upstairs
110%
push through to the endzone
Are you working hard or hardly working?

sesh
dank
fire
420
hairs
crystals
trees
hot new breeders -- I think you mean glorified pollen chuckers

influencers
hack

Any "Ferris Buller's Day Off" references
Any Monty Python references.

Anything said on a grow forum about how this the one thing they gave their plants one time made'em blow up...


----------



## Nizza (Jun 14, 2020)

Next weekend
Does it mean this weekend coming up or the weekend after this?


----------



## Just Be (Jun 18, 2020)

Karen


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 18, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Karen


Don't be a Karen about it.


----------



## Just Be (Jun 21, 2020)

Man Cave
Hooning


----------



## Just Be (Jun 24, 2020)

Patti Smith


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 30, 2020)

"It is what it is" sends me into a fucking psychotic manic rage.


----------



## Gemtree (Jun 30, 2020)

no worries


----------



## Just Be (Jul 1, 2020)

Cleanliness is next to godliness
The new normal


----------



## Werp (Jul 2, 2020)

"bravo!"


----------



## Just Be (Jul 2, 2020)

I can live without ever hearing or seeing someone clap as they laugh at something funny (other than intentional entertainment where applause is expected)


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jul 2, 2020)

"Optics" makes me fuckin' cringe violently depending on how it's used...


----------



## Just Be (Jul 2, 2020)

Staging area


----------



## Just Be (Jul 4, 2020)

From on high


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 5, 2020)

All eyes are on...
... For the win
Gas
Loud


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Jul 5, 2020)

It could be a ph issue.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 5, 2020)

And then there were three.. (or any specific remaining number)


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 6, 2020)

ChrispyCritter said:


> It could be a ph issue.


Followed up by - Nutrient Lockout


----------



## Just Be (Jul 8, 2020)

The salad years


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 8, 2020)

Just Be said:


> At least you don't have an issue with it.
> 
> 
> There is no "I" in "Team"


But there is a " WE " in Weapon !

Also I can't stand when someone uses the word "like" 8 times in a simple sentence


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 8, 2020)

Old enough to pee old enough for me (also substitute bleed) 

It’s 5 o’clock somewhere

When someone says “I’m comin” and you respond “yeah if your hand don’t slip”

She said she was 18

She said she wasn’t married 

Hoax

We’re testing more than any other country 

The “Hand sanitizer 400”

If I had a nickel for every time

You’d bitch if you were hung with a new rope (Not a good one to use with black people, just a heads up, ESPECIALLY right now)

Didn’t they have any overtime you could pick up


----------



## Just Be (Jul 8, 2020)

I double dog dare you
Hold my beer
There's someone out there for everyone


----------



## Wattzzup (Jul 8, 2020)

Rioting


----------



## Just Be (Jul 8, 2020)

The Most Trusted Name in News


----------



## Just Be (Jul 10, 2020)

Sconce
MGTOW


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 10, 2020)

When they say "it's my pleasure" at ChickFila. They are obviously lying. 

Serving me a chicken sandwich can't be their pleasure.


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 10, 2020)

It is what it is.  

Often uttered by mouth breathers. Makes me angry instantly.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

My absolute worst thing is being told to calm down.

Bitch! If I could calm down, I wouldn't be losing my shit right now but I can't so here we are!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jul 13, 2020)

Beast mode
Don't sleep on it
Drop
Bad boy


----------



## Just Be (Jul 13, 2020)

All that and a bag of chips
Keep your day job


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 13, 2020)

Black lives matter


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 13, 2020)

Just Be pretty much hates every pop culture phrase. Bet he also hates it when people say pretty much. 

Pffft....whatever. <--- he also hates this phrase. He also hates it when people use keyboard arrows. 

Guaranteed emoji hater too.


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 13, 2020)

Shape Shifter said:


> Just Be pretty much hates every pop culture phrase. Bet he also hates it when people say pretty much.
> 
> Pffft....whatever. <--- he also hates this phrase. He also hates it when people use keyboard arrows.
> 
> Guaranteed emoji hater too.


So are you saying he hates equally ?...cuz that's not raciss


----------



## 420drummer (Jul 13, 2020)

Bruh or bra instead of bro which still ain’t much better


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 13, 2020)

The word *fam* is a lot worse than bruh or bra.

Just saying <---people hate this phrase too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2020)

"Globetard" 
Saw it for the first time today on here. 
There's just so much disapoinent for humanity contained in that one word lol


----------



## Just Be (Jul 13, 2020)

It takes a village


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 13, 2020)

Just Be said:


> It takes a village


Only one person said that. A long time ago.


----------



## Just Be (Jul 14, 2020)

Social Justice Warrior


----------



## Just Be (Jul 16, 2020)

Willy nilly


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 16, 2020)

Karen


----------



## Shape Shifter (Jul 16, 2020)

Anyone say *cuck* yet?


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 16, 2020)

if I hear "Gang Gang" one more fucking time I swear


----------



## tkufoS (Jul 16, 2020)

******


----------



## Just Be (Jul 18, 2020)

QAnon


----------



## Just Be (Jul 19, 2020)

Asking or telling people to "Do me a solid" rather than asking for a favor.
For realz
This is where the magic happens..
Backyard wrestling
Do you know what the speed limit is through here?


----------



## Gwhiliker (Jul 19, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Do you know what the speed limit is through here?


Was this one inspired by recent events??


----------



## Just Be (Jul 19, 2020)

Gwhiliker said:


> Was this one inspired by recent events??


Yep!


----------



## Just Be (Jul 28, 2020)

Phoning it in
Storage wars or any other tv show with a name that ends in 'wars'
Waxing poetic
Using the word 'large' rather than 'xx thousand dollars' 
Official ___________ of the (insert national sports team name here)
Do you have a rewards card?


----------



## Ebenezer Kong (Jul 28, 2020)

Let go, let god
My bad
Literally
Labeling any scandal “( ) Gate”
Will you borrow me this (instead of lend)
Low/high key


----------



## Just Be (Aug 24, 2020)

Private seller car ads that say.. "First to see will buy" (right up there with people covering their license plates with their fingers)
Got milk? Got wood? etc.
Bass ackwards
Superchats
Cajones


----------



## Just Be (Aug 29, 2020)

Steampunk


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2021)

Corporations, agencies etc. using words that imply that these entities somehow have the ability to collectively emote. "_We *regret* to inform you..._" 
_"*Sincerely* (enter name of corporation or agency)"_


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 3, 2021)

I hate hearing the phrase "live your truth" makes me roll my eyes so hard I hurt myself


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 3, 2021)

Anyone said "optics" yet? Fucking hate this one being thrown around by every Tom, Dick and Harry these days.


----------



## Eugenios (Mar 3, 2021)

Fam
Doe/Tho
Simp
Af
We rollin
We cruisin
Screw the haters
Love my haters
Haters gonna hate
That's offensive
Can I have a piece of that?
Is that gum?
Bad trip
Thought loops
Would you like mushrooms on your pizza?
Would you like pineapple on your pizza?
Anything illegal inside the vehicle?
Any drugs/guns inside the vehicle?
Have you been smoking?
Are you high?
I haven't forgotten about you, I'll give your money back soon


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 3, 2021)

MAGA 
Drumpf
Anti Vaxxers / Anti maskers ( fuck them ) 
Tik Tok
Okrrrrrrrrrrrrr ( cardi b ) 
that bitch cardi B 
Influencers
Do it for the “ gram “
starbucks
cancel culture ( so fucking stupid ) 
“ What’s my yield ? “
” Which light from Amazon should I buy ? “
” when do I flush ? “
Repubs
Guy Fieri ... fuck Guy Fieri 
Avocado Toast ( wtf )


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 3, 2021)

*Part 2*

Binary
Non Binary / No dick / androgynous or whatever ( just say herm ) 
Me too
White Claw ( what in the holy fuck happened to booze ) 
Gastropubs
Crocs
Guys that tweeze their fucking eyebrows
The rock ( bro give it a rest / jumpin the shark )
Riced out hondas 
Meatless burgers
Boutique “ strains “
Tiger king ( gtfoh )
white privilege ( wtf is that )


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

"In my day we had to walk to school. 3 miles up hill each way in a blizzard. And we had to share 2 pairs of boots with holes between my brother, sister and I. And hers were too small." 

And personal pet peeve. "Not today" as you discuss ones transgressions as demonstrated every day.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 3, 2021)

"The lion's share," and to "cut your teeth" on something challenging or complicated.
Edit: gastropub


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 3, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Part 2*
> 
> Binary
> Non Binary / No dick / androgynous or whatever ( just say herm )
> ...


Guilty of owning crocs.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> Guilty of owning crocs.


Sounds like a bunch of crock. 

This is true. 

Were you in line?


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2021)

Taking a wait and see approach
Insurrection
Binge watch(ing)
Long in the tooth


----------



## Beehive (Mar 3, 2021)

"Thank You for your service"


I absolutely hate it. I volunteered so I just don't want to hear it. Most the time it's fake anyway.


----------



## Just Be (Mar 3, 2021)

Chemical imbalance


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

Beehive said:


> "Thank You for your service"
> 
> 
> I absolutely hate it. I volunteered so I just don't want to hear it. Most the time it's fake anyway.


After a difficult discussion we find it to be in everyone's best interest if we parted ways on amicable terms. 

Please allow Stan, "ancient" the security gaurd to escort you to your locker and off the property. 

I've heard a few. And poor Stan earned his $9/hr. Scared bad. And I would have protected him in a minute. LOL.


----------



## Beehive (Mar 3, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> After a difficult discussion we find it to be in everyone's best interest if we parted ways on amicable terms.
> 
> Please allow Stan, "ancient" the security gaurd to escort you to your locker and off the property.
> 
> I've heard a few. And poor Stan earned his $9/hr. Scared bad. And I would have protected him in a minute. LOL.


That's why Stan smokes weed. Top shelf. Bong.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 3, 2021)

Beehive said:


> That's why Stan smokes weed. Top shelf. Bong.


I had a pull off his wild turkey. But yes. LOL. 

Kinda clever of my company. Never sent the Sumo wrestler on that task. Someone may have turned off the electro mags in their area or handed a live welding lead to them. Civility is thin. LOL.


----------



## solakani (Mar 7, 2021)

Beehive said:


> "Thank You for your service"
> 
> 
> I absolutely hate it. I volunteered so I just don't want to hear it. Most the time it's fake anyway.


Lest we forget
With all due respect, I Thank you.


----------



## Wastei (Mar 7, 2021)

Just Be said:


> _"That's what I'm talking about!"
> "You got this"
> "At the end of the day.."
> "Thank you for your service"
> ...


You seem a little tilted for someone who just want to "Just Be". 

People can say whatever they like as long as they're not hurting anybody else and it makes them happy. Being judgemental or easily affected by status quo doesn't really help anyone. Cheers!


----------



## insomnia65 (Mar 7, 2021)

When you've lost something,
" I bet it was in the last place you looked"

Feel like replying " why the **** would I keep looking once its found"


----------



## Offmymeds (Mar 7, 2021)

Stop touching me.
Brush your teeth.
Go away.
You aren't funny


----------



## Just Be (Mar 7, 2021)

Wastei said:


> You seem a little tilted for someone who just want to "Just Be".
> 
> People can say whatever they like as long as they're not hurting anybody else and it makes them happy. Being judgemental or easily affected by status quo doesn't really help anyone. Cheers!


Just getting it out of my system is all.


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Mar 7, 2021)

"you can't run naked on the street"


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 7, 2021)

welcome to Oklahoma, ma’am .


----------



## vostok (Mar 7, 2021)

No i in the Russian word for Team either *команда* (command-a)


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 8, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> When you've lost something,
> " I bet it was in the last place you looked"
> 
> Feel like replying " why the **** would I keep looking once its found"


 Yeah, my dad would zing us when we were kids. We'd ask if he'd seen our "blank", he would always say I know where it is! Where dad? It's where you left it  . Wish he was still here to razz me still. Hey dad have you seen my sanity???


----------



## Just Be (Apr 7, 2021)

"Well played!"


----------



## Autofire (Apr 7, 2021)

"Make America great again"


----------



## My Name is Mike (Apr 7, 2021)

Ending every sentence with... "right?!"
"..and things like that"
"..and everything out there"
"..I think you're muted"
"..we can't hear you, you're on mute"
"..does that have sesame in it"


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 7, 2021)

_"I love you"_

Anyone who says that to me now gets a punch in the kisser


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 7, 2021)

It won't fit


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 7, 2021)

I'm just sayin.'
I know right?
Woke


----------



## Just Be (Apr 7, 2021)

Tastes like chicken


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 7, 2021)

" I bet it's in the last place you looked"

Arggghhhhh why would I keep looking if I've found it arggggggg


----------



## DaFreak (Apr 7, 2021)

It is what it is.


----------



## Zinger59 (Apr 10, 2021)

Black Lives Matter


----------



## Just Be (Apr 10, 2021)

Hooyah!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 10, 2021)

I thought you were bringing the brownies...


----------



## Just Be (Apr 10, 2021)

Hella


----------



## insomnia65 (Apr 11, 2021)

You know what I mean said repeatedly


----------



## Just Be (Apr 11, 2021)

The end justifies the means
Is that a banana in your pocket?


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 11, 2021)

"Make America Great Again"!


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 11, 2021)

It's all good.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 11, 2021)

Anything 2.0


----------



## V256.420 (Apr 11, 2021)

"Oh.......it's a lot smaller than I thought it would be"


----------



## The Monarch (Apr 18, 2021)

YOLO
FOMO
Virtue signaling 
24/7
110%
American Dream
Synergy (all corporate-speak generally)


----------



## Just Be (Apr 18, 2021)

What happens is (specific location) stays in (specific location)


----------



## Just Be (Apr 20, 2021)

Happy Pi Day!


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Apr 22, 2021)

What if someone is offended?..


----------



## Just Be (May 5, 2021)

Have you got your vaccine yet?


----------



## Just Be (May 14, 2021)

Mention of various cinematic or televised 'reboots'.. (That being the case, I'll never tire of the term 'jumping the shark')
Taking it to the streets
A mother's worst nightmare
Shock and awe
Hearts and minds


----------



## bam0813 (May 15, 2021)

Global warming


----------



## Mullumbimby (May 17, 2021)

'I found some seeds in the last lot'. Fucker! I'm paying $15 each for my seeds and yours are guaranteed female.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 20, 2021)

Huck Fed..


----------



## Rozgreenburn (May 20, 2021)

It wasn't me...


----------



## Just Be (Aug 5, 2021)

Predictive programming
Woke
I know, right?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2021)

“ Words i can live without “ ….. Hmmmm 

Easy ….

Trump


----------



## Rdubz (Aug 5, 2021)

"Cotton picker ! " Only thing that comes to mind I worked with this older lady few years back and she just always called me that I swear , I can definitely go with out ever hearing this again!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 5, 2021)

Gender fluid
Non binary 
Anamorphic 
Dick less
He / it / they or whatever 

Stop it just fucking stop it.
Its either *BUSH OR NO BUSH.  *


----------



## changarian (Aug 5, 2021)

Cringe


----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 5, 2021)

Got any weed ?


----------



## Just Be (Aug 6, 2021)

I'm going to have to ask you to step out of the car.


----------



## Just Be (Aug 7, 2021)

I recall hearing Butthead of Beavis and Butthead saying something to the effect of.. _"Maybe we should notify next of skin"_ ..Scripted but still funny as hell.


----------



## Just Be (Aug 19, 2021)

References to going "down the rabbit hole"


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 19, 2021)

“ Influencer “ …. Stupid shit


----------



## freewanderer04 (Aug 23, 2021)

No cap


----------



## 710zdub (Aug 23, 2021)

'now thats a game changer'


----------



## Cycad (Aug 23, 2021)

"by and large"
"what about the children?"


----------



## Just Be (Aug 25, 2021)

The frequent and modern day use of the words "bad actors"
"Boom!"


----------



## Grojaks (Aug 25, 2021)

Fire
Flower
Soft Rock
Lit


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 1, 2021)

Biopsy
Working for a living
My bong water stinks
Terminal wilt
Ya got to many goddamn pot plants outside


----------



## Just Be (Sep 2, 2021)

Pardon my French
The powers that be


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Sep 2, 2021)

"Living the dream"
LOL
"Sorry"
My bad
"Sir" or "mam"
COVID
4th wave 
Vaccine
Anti-vax
"We don't take cash"


----------



## Just Be (Sep 3, 2021)

Joe Rogan
How much can you bench?
Working hard or hardly working?
Cash is king
Bob's your uncle
If I was a betting man...
Used car ads that mention the car's ability to turn heads


----------



## Just Be (Sep 3, 2021)

Just Be said:


> I recall hearing Butthead of Beavis and Butthead saying something to the effect of.. _"Maybe we should notify next of skin"_ ..Scripted but still funny as hell.


This post was actually supposed to go in this thread.





Malpropisms: What Have You Heard ..or Said?


Malpropism: noun an act or habit of misusing words ridiculously, especially by the confusion of words that are similar in sound. When I was a kid, this other kid that I hung around with used to say 'jet proportion' rather than jet propulsion. Everybody probably knows at least one person that...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## sonnyjim (Sep 24, 2021)

that being said
at the end of the day


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 8, 2021)

Salt life


----------



## Just Be (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm tapped. No, really. I can't think of any more annoying words or phrases. That was fun.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Oct 9, 2021)

It was delightful


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 9, 2021)

Just Be said:


> I'm tapped. No, really. I can't think of any more annoying words or phrases. That was fun.


Sure about that. You made up a lot of shit iv never heard. I think you can come up with a few more. Lol


----------



## Just Be (Oct 9, 2021)

DrOgkush said:


> Sure about that. You made up a lot of shit iv never heard. I think you can come up with a few more. Lol


Got one.. brain fart


----------



## Mr.DS-420 (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey bud
Just gonna send it
Let her eat


----------



## Just Be (Oct 9, 2021)

Mailing it in


----------



## DrOgkush (Oct 9, 2021)

Just Be said:


> Got one.. brain fart


I knew it lmao


----------



## Just Be (Oct 10, 2021)

Asking for a friend.
Neither here nor there.
That's what she said.
References for the need of a tinfoil hat


----------



## Just Be (Oct 15, 2021)

Hearing someone being told that they "clean up nice" ..which implies that they look like a slob most of the time.


----------



## Just Be (Nov 7, 2021)

Build back better


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 7, 2021)

Powdery mildew
Clive(the cat) got in the grow room
A real job
Knocking new bong of 4ft counter onto concrete floor
Gunther(the cat) pissed on TV screen
We need an HVAC dude to check out furnace in your grow room
You stepped in dogshit
Commands 
I told you !


----------



## Just Be (Nov 8, 2021)

Used car and guitar ads that say something to the effect of _"Thinning out the herd"_ or _"Thinning out the stable"_.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 12, 2021)

Any of the shit buzzwords by the media regarding:

Coronavirus 
Climate Change
Race
Gender 
Income


----------



## GrassBurner (Nov 12, 2021)

Mr.DS-420 said:


> Hey bud
> Just gonna send it
> Let her eat


I feel attacked


----------



## tkufoS (Nov 13, 2021)

That's what I was getting at.


----------



## Just Be (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm just gonna leave this here..
You can't make that shit up!


----------



## Just Be (Nov 30, 2021)

Omicron variant


----------



## zzyx (Nov 30, 2021)

bro
Homie


----------



## Just Be (Dec 1, 2021)

Black Friday
Toyota-thon


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Dec 1, 2021)

I'm scared to reply since I might offend someone, lol.


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 7, 2021)

'Eere 


Edit - Ohhhhh - misread the title - thought it was "Words to Live By"....


----------



## Just Be (Dec 8, 2021)

So what else is going on?
Have you ever considered seeing a psychiatrist?
Take it outside.


----------



## Just Be (Dec 9, 2021)

The somewhat irrelevant mention of a husband or boyfriend by a woman that you've just met. (AKA _"I'm taken so don't even bother wasting your time flirting with me."_)


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 9, 2021)

Bro, do you have.............
Dude, can I borrow...............
Don't you own a truck?


----------



## Just Be (Dec 28, 2021)

Do you have a rewards card?


----------



## tkufoS (Dec 28, 2021)

Just that for ya ?


----------



## Just Be (Dec 29, 2021)

References to cold days in hell.


----------



## Just Be (Dec 30, 2021)

Metaverse


----------



## Lockedin (Dec 31, 2021)

This will just take a moment of your time.


----------



## Just Be (Dec 31, 2021)

Betty White
Kale
Man bun


----------



## Herb & Suds (Dec 31, 2021)

Make America Great Again


----------



## Just Be (Jan 2, 2022)

Rapscallion
Tarpaulin


----------



## nitrolock22 (Jan 18, 2022)

your under arrest


----------



## Just Be (Jan 18, 2022)

People being referred to as 'the goat'.
Hold my beer..


----------



## cindysid (Jan 18, 2022)

You know what I mean?
You know what I'm sayin'?
Simple as that.
Evangelical Christian
Man of god
Patriot
Support Our Troops
Make America Great
Make America Great Again
God's plan


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

If a guy could.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 18, 2022)

cindysid said:


> You know what I mean?
> You know what I'm sayin'?
> Simple as that.
> Evangelical Christian
> ...


What's wrong with Patriot or Support Our Troops? I understand why you don't like Make America Great Again. But no love for our military service members?


----------



## cindysid (Jan 18, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> What's wrong with Patriot or Support Our Troops? I understand why you don't like Make America Great Again. But no love for our military service members?


I love our military members, and I love my country. I hate it that these phrases are used inappropriately to further the cause of unnecessary wars and huge stocks of lethal weapons, while putting our troops in needless danger!


----------



## xtsho (Jan 20, 2022)

Hey dude
What's up brother?
Just Chillin
Yada yada yada


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 20, 2022)

Dougnsalem said:


> FREEZE!
> Get your hands up in the air!
> One in custody
> Attempting to elude
> ...


Well, THIS took a dark turn….

”It’s not a democracy - it’s a republic!”


----------



## Just Be (Jan 20, 2022)

Small businesses that mention in their advertising that they're 'veteran owned and operated'.


----------



## Just Be (Jan 22, 2022)

Mercury retrograde


----------



## Just Be (Jan 23, 2022)

Order(s) of magnitude


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 23, 2022)

JohnDee said:


> Ahh...at last. Someone who knows who John Dee is. Late 1500s advisor to Queen Elizabeth. Astrologer, mathematician and on the cusp of alchemy and modern science. Some people consider him to be the first scientist. I like to think of him as the last Alchemist.
> JD


the last alchemist? i transmute kief into hash, i make tinctures, i make potions....there are a thousand alchemist right on this site


----------



## Tomato Head (Jan 29, 2022)

Just Be said:


> _"That's what I'm talking about!"
> "You got this"
> "At the end of the day.."
> "Thank you for your service"
> ...


I can also do without ever hearing “Hey big guy!” again. Oh, yes, also can do without “Giterdone”


----------



## Astral22 (Feb 1, 2022)

When someone says 'veggies' for vegetables..


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 1, 2022)

Be positive.
Don't judge me.
Detach from the outcome.

Anyone that says anything like that sets off red flags in my camp..


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 2, 2022)

another one that raises an eyebrow from me is 'buddy'


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 7, 2022)

Just Be said:


> Odor(s) of magnitude


FIFY


----------



## shnkrmn (Feb 7, 2022)

'My Ladies' applied to pot plants. Makes me cringe.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 7, 2022)

"Well played" ..and it's long-winded counterpart.. "Well played, (_insert name here_). Well played."


----------



## FirstCavApache64 (Feb 9, 2022)

Getting called "dude or dog" by anyone, especially people half my age that don't know me well.


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 10, 2022)

When women say "Suck my dick"


----------



## Antidote Man (Feb 21, 2022)

Kardashian.
Jenner.

Its like STFU already and let these people fade back into the real world where they belong for the press to start covering people that are more talented and important. and like it will ever happen..


----------



## Astral22 (Feb 22, 2022)

ngl
ymmv
imho
no cap
my fiancé and I


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 22, 2022)

From the old IRC days *~Jesus Saves, but only Buddha makes incremental backups~*


----------

